# Spearfishing Report 7/1



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Left the dock around 0800 this morning for my first trip out since snapper opened. Had Buckeye83 and Jamesw21 on board along with the FIL for a bubble watcher. Buckeye83 had a gopro. So he'll have to post up the video of the day's adventures.

We head out in some bumpy NOT 1-2' seas to our first dive spot the Avocet. It had been a while since I dove a large public wreck. So down we go to an almost wasteland for fish. Not much down there. Did manage to pop a medium sized snapper. James poped a scamp down there too.

I come up to the boat and notice we are missing one diver. I ask my father in law where the heck is the other diver. He qickly says that the H20 Below is picking him up about a 1/4 mile away. He appearently came up away from the boat and the surface current was ripping. So since the H2O Below was not anchored yet, they quickly went over and brought the diver back to the right boat.:thumbup: Thanks again Capt. 

Now with all on board we head to the next spot and are greeted with nice 13-15 lb snapper. We get the rest of our limit here and move on in hopes for some other fish at the next spot. But it ends up being not real fishy at all. Nice dive, just no fish. Buckeye83 came up with some mangroves from the dive. So it was not a total bust.

Head back to the hill in the slop and back at the house before 5pm. Great to meet and dive with Buckeye83 and Jamsesw21. 

Till next time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That current was moving this weekend, Alyssa and I did a free accent yesterday to avoid going into deco, we came up a LONG ways from the boat. Made for a good swim back. 

Glad you guys made it safe and thanks for the report!


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Current sure was bad yesterday, took me over 5 minutes to swim 50 yards back to the boat, but I am still using my old kiddie fins. That didn't help much.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I know the feeling, by the end if the dive I felt like I was trying to suck a watermelon through the hose.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang what a ride. Glad all is safe!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It was a good day. My FIL was keeping an eye on him while we were down so that we could run and pick him up once on the boat. The H2O Below was a class act in helping out. 

I have come up a good distance from the boat a few times when we couldn't find the anchor line. It sucks!!!!! Dive gear provides a lot of drag when swimming on the surface. One good reason I always try to be up with 700+ PSI in the tank. Never know when you are going to suck it down on the surface swimming back to the boat.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have inflated my safety sausage and dumped my gear to get back to the boat. Lot easier swim.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Brandy said:


> I have inflated my safety sausage and dumped my gear to get back to the boat. Lot easier swim.


This.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandy said:


> I have inflated my safety sausage and dumped my gear to get back to the boat. Lot easier swim.


Actually never thought of that Brandy. But probably something we should all keep in the back of our mind if we get into a situation where we can't get back to the boat with the gear on. :thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

When anchoring, attach the remainder of the anchor line to the anchor ball. That way, when a diver comes up away from the boat and can not swim back, you can dump the whole rig overboard and go get him. The other divers can still come up the line and hang by the anchor ball waiting for the boat to return.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks again for the ride.. turned out to be a nice day on the water and managed a few snapper.. here are some pics. video to follow!!:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good fish man!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I've dove with the H20 Below before...Capt. Douglas is a good dude...he and his crew know what they are doing. Glad everyone made it back safely.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish...


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

We were pulling up just as you guys were getting ready to leave. The current was fierce, didn't dive this trip but it took quite a bit of weight just to get the bait down.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes that current was rough. Seemed like the harder I swam the further I got away from the boat. I was at total exhaustion by the time I made it to the H2O. Thanks again for the ride. Took me about 15 minutes to catch my breathe once back on the boat. Had a great time on the other 2 dives later that day though. Thanks for the invite Jon and look forward to doing it again.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

We picked up two guys years ago(1 experienced, 1 not) who were diving the Tenneco. They came up away from the boat and one of them was going to leave his gear w the other guy, knowing he could make the boat w/o the drag. The non-experienced guy paniced with the thought of being left. We found them about 1 1/4 miles SW at 3:30pm. We were their last hope from spending the night drifting further offshore toward Alabama. Yea Doug's a good Capt.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Good video yall did. Ask Bobby about his "break-in" dive on an old volkswagon.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

ryanbr said:


> Good video yall did. Ask Bobby about his "break-in" dive on an old volkswagon.


Not sure if you're referring to me, but I've never dove a Volkswagon.. Please clarify.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah the current was ripping. glad it all worked out.


----------

